# HRT and levothyroxine, anyone taking this ?



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Any of you take HRT ( Hormone replacement therapy) and Levothyroxine ?

i recently had my second ( and last ovary ) out, due to torsion (ouch), so even though i am not technically in menopause, it will hit anytime now.

The Gyneas wanted me to start Hrt straight away, but when you read the leaflet it scares the hell out of you... anyhow, i started it after about 10 days, and within a day or 2 i would have the most awful headache... i would go to bed with one, wake up with it, to the point when you need to be under pain drugs 24/7 and even at that not being able to function... so I ended up stopping again- for now.

i i know i need to take something for 10 years, and alternatives therapies have been mentioned, but this is a minefield, and i don t know anything about it... the more they try to explain the more they confuse me...

they also mentioned putting a coil for the progesterone and just taking oestrogen, but i am not sure , the coil is 5 years.. so im a bit worried ...

so right now i take nothing !

i 'm waiting on doing some bloods to see what the actual levels are, before i take anything...

anyone on Hrt ? have you had issues ? particularly with headaches ? what do you take ?

so, back to thyroid.. i have read in the medication leaflets and various websites that the thyroids meds need to be adjusted afterwards... anyone know what the relation is between all of those...?

Thanks !


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How old are you?

Are you struggling with menopausal symptoms?

I went to a doc for my unrelenting insomnia and he wanted me on estrogen but I only took for a short period due to the higher risks of cancer. I've also taken progesterone orally and honestly didn't notice much difference.


----------

